# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'is week?

## Nwicker60

John O’ Groat Journal headlines for September 6

PARENTS would prefer to see designs for a new primary school in Wick improved, delaying its opening rather than a badly designed school opened on time.  Hillhead Primary school parent council chairman, Ewan Pearson, said plans for the proposed new North school have been met with disapproval from parents.
THE enterprising businessman behind the success of Thurso Cinema has been approached by a London-based firm, to help expand its chain of venues.   Impressed by the Caithness venture, Curzon Cinemas has signed  Rob Arthur to spearhead its development in Edinburgh and the West country of England.
A PROPOSED shipment of bomb-grade nuclear fuel from Dounreay to America, should be subject to greater transparency and more public scrutiny.  The call has come from three anti-nuclear groups who are alarmed at the lack of public information and debate about the movement of the fuel from Caithness to the Savannah River complex in South Carolina.
FAR NORTH MP John Thurso is alarmed at what he says is the UK’s “rush to bomb” countries after he refused to support the prospect of military action in Syria following a horrific chemical attack.  The Lib Dem backbencher has defended his decision not to vote on whether military strikes could be used against President Assad’s regime, but has not ruled out supporting military moves in the future.
A TEAM of Caithness athletes has returned home from the Special Olympics with armfuls of medals.  The group of nine participants of all ages from the Caithness Disability Multi-Sport charity, travelled down to Bath last week to take part in Britain’s largest sports event for athletes with learning disabilities.   They excelled themselves against the 1700 athletes from England, Scotland and Wales, coming home with seven gold medals, one silver, one bronze, four fourths and many personal bests.
CAITHNESS woman Ashleigh Morris is to take part in her first competitive motor race at Knockhill next weekend, just four months after getting involved in the sport.  Twenty-one-year-old Ashleigh will be participating in the Marangoni Scottish BMW Compact Cup Championship at the Scottish race track on Sunday, September 15.
THE shop door may be shut, but Amanda Coghill is still very much open for business as she looks to travel the world and share her creative skills.  Amanda’s Creative Florist closed its premises in Dempster Street, Wick for the final time, last Saturday but the award-winning florist is about to take her business to a new level.  Operating as a freelance, Miss Coghill is in talks with customers around the world about creating bouquets and designs for big events.  While also working for clients in Caithness, the only difference is she will no longer be working out of her shop.

----------

